# New tires for the RV



## Whodathunkit

I have a 2008 28' Spree that needs some new tires. I've never had to buy tires for an RV and could use some advice on where to take it and what brand would serve me well.

I don't mind paying for a good quality tire (and I need 4 of them). Where ever I take it, I would like them to do the changing, I don't want to have to do one-at-a-time.


----------



## sferg

I personally have had good luck with Goodyear Marithon Trailer tires from Discount tires. Buy the certificates.


----------



## histprof

I asked anybody I knew who had an rv and they all kept telling me to try Discount. I called ahead and made sure that they had the tires in house that day. When I got there, they showed me where to park. When it was my turn, they had me back the trailer as close to one of their bays as I could get. The crew came out with the floor jacks and pulled the wheels. We were done in 20 minutes. I worried about doing it for weeks. In the end, it was easy.


----------



## Whodathunkit

Thanks guys!

Hisprof, I've been stressing it a while, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## histprof

No kidding. I am fairly new to this... 2+ years and 10-12 trips. I have had my share of rookie disasters, including turning into dead end parking lots and having to back out onto the highway. The traffic around the shopping areas in Cypress is evil. When I thought about trying to get into a shop, all I could think about was how hard it was without the trailer. I asked the clerk at Discount about it and he told me how to get into the lot so that I wouldn't get trapped. All in all, they were able to help me out so that I didn't feel like a total doofus.


----------



## Whodathunkit

we have had our RV since '08, about a month before Ike hit, wound up living in it for 2 weeks, we fell in love with it during that time. I've done the same things you talked about. I would not change it for anything and I love all the good people we've met along the way.


----------



## Hunter11

I went with LT tires (16" wheels) on our 5th wheel and got rid of the Chinese ST tires it came with that were coming apart. In fact I don't think there are any ST tires made in the US including Marathons. I think if I was going to go with ST tires I would look at Maxxis. I have read good things about them on several RV forums.


----------



## lx22f/c

I am using goodyear marathons on my jayco and they have been good. I have only had them less than a year so i should be good for a couple more years. 
Make sure you dont get Carlisle tires the are the worst. Like another post said i hear maxxis are good also go with the heaviest you can get better to have more tire than you need. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## rkm

I recently bought new tires for our RV. I ended up going with Maxxis. I did some research and everything I found said stay away from Goodyear marathons and Carlisle. I found people that have had good luck with both, but majority said don't get them. Like I said, I ended up with Maxxis. I have only made one trip on them, so I can't really tell you how good or bad they are. I'm pretty sure you can order them from Discount.


----------



## fishinchick69

*RV tires*

We got the Maxiss from Michilin I believe...from Big O tires. Those Chinese tires they are putting on these things are actually being investigated by DOT. We were told at Big O to report them to DOT for manufacturing defects after we had three of our tires get sidewall bulges in under 1000 miles.


----------



## histprof

I had to replace mine because of the human factor. My RV is a FEMA trailer. I noticed that my tires were totally worn out after a couple of short trips. When I checked the date codes on the tires, they were more than 2 years older than the manufacture date on the trailer (2004 vs 2006). I suspect that either the original dealer, the FEMA recipient, the auction house or the last dealer helped themselves to some tires and loaded me up with seconds. Gotta love that human factor...

I went with the Carlisle tires. I definitely inspect them carefully before/after a tow. The road to Hell is paved with cheap Chinese made stuff.


----------



## Magnolia

I had a mobile tire company come out to the house to put new tires on our camper...cost me $50 extra but I didnt have the hassle of having to take it to town and back....


----------



## Don Smith

Maxxis is a great trailer tire. After a couple of bad experiences with Goodyear (badyear), I wouldn't put them on a go cart. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StinkBait

x10 on maxxis


----------



## BOI43fish

Goodyear tires for RVs from Discount did the job for me.


----------



## Sgrem

I have maxxis M8008 on my boat trailer and my utility trailer. No issues.


----------



## sweenyite

I called Discount Tire in Lake Jackson earlier this week and ordered four new Goodyear Marathons for my RV. I was told to be there this morning to have them put on. When I got there and backed up to the bay, the guy told me there was a mixup and my tires weren't there. They only had two. He tried to push the Carlisle tires really hard. Said their new 10 ply tires are supposed to be good. I said no dice. I really want the Maxxis tires but ya'll wouldn't have them for a while. So he told me to be there next Friday. Says he'll have four new Maxxis for me and one will be free. It's nice that they are willing to do something for me since they had me tow my camper from Sweeny to Lake Jackson on a Saturday morning for nothing. The guy who took my call and scheduled me conveniently was not there today...


----------



## reeltimer

you handled that better than I would have.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offshorefanatic

Stay away from carlisle, period end story. I am an aplicator of third building products, which are great and get a 50%discount on their tires. I Will not own a carlisle brand tire. Junk

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutslayer

I bought a 5th wheel with Marathons on it.....they were junk to say the least

I was told that you will never wear on out...they will blow first

Go with a 14 ply G rated.......GY makes one.....they are about $400 a pc.......thats what is on my rig now

they are way better.......

dont know what your weight is......but if its over 10,000#s.....go with a 14 ply


----------



## sweenyite

reeltimer said:


> you handled that better than I would have.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


 Getting mad wouldn't help much, so I went next door to Academy and picked up my daughter's first .22


----------



## Magnolia

sweenyite said:


> Getting mad wouldn't help much, so I went next door to Academy and picked up my daughter's first .22


good for you...............I dont get mad I get even by not giving them anymore of my business!


----------



## Whodathunkit

Where can I find maxxis tires?

My tire size is ST205/75R15

But I'm struggling with what load rating I need? My trailer weights 5,500 lbs dry.


----------



## rkm

Whodathunkit said:


> Where can I find maxxis tires?
> 
> My tire size is ST205/75R15
> 
> But I'm struggling with what load rating I need? My trailer weights 5,500 lbs dry.


You should be able to order them from Discount Tire. I actually ordered mine through Amazon and then took them to a local shop to install. Mine are 225's but I think you can get them in 205 also. You can go to the discount website and do a search for trailer tires and then a brand search for Maxxis.


----------



## Whodathunkit

*Update*

So I finally ordered tires on Tuesday from Discount Tire. Following the advice of the group I went with Maxxis, seams like Carlisles were poorly rated by y'all and Marathons were about a 50/50 split.

Anyhow, ordered them on Tuesday they called me Wednesday and were in, made an appointment to install yesterday at noon. In and out in 45 minutes $684.00 lighter in my pocket :spineyes:

Thanks for all the feedback. :tiphat:


----------



## byte-me

One thing you should of done was spin the hubs to see if the bearings need greese or replacment....!


----------



## Whodathunkit

byte-me said:


> One thing you should of done was spin the hubs to see if the bearings need greese or replacment....!


:headknock. Now you tell me. .


----------

